
Ask HN: Recent reliable research on FPS impact on 10-13 year olds? - iamchmod
I&#x27;m having trouble shifting through the noise. Any suggests for recent research on the impact of FPS games on 10-13 year olds?
======
Nomentatus
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/?term=first+person+shoot...](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/?term=first+person+shooter)

